
How do you learn programming? - codevscolor
If you are a beginner, how do you love to learn?
- reading a blog post?
- youtube videos?
- 10+ hours udemy videos ?
- or anything else (please comment)
======
simonblack
A project, a project. Almost any project. Build it to throw away when you've
completed it.

Any project you begin will turn out to have a stumbling block where you can't
move forwards because you are deficient in your knowledge.

Now spend some time on Software manuals, Google, the forums online and learn
what is necessary to remove that deficiency in your knowledge.

Fixing that deficiency, and therefore being able to move onwards with the
project means you have learned something.

Keep moving past the all of the stumbling blocks and eventually you will
complete that project.

"But, throw it away?"

Yes. Now throw it away. And now rewrite it using all those hindsights of all
the new knowledge you now have on hand. You will now know many shortcuts,
algorithms, methods, etc. that will make better code than you had before.

That is how _I_ learned programming.

------
xiphias2
The key is on ,,love to learn''.

As long as something is interesting for you, it's great!

As they say it's a marathon, not a sprint. You'll do it for a long time, so
the most important thing is that you love doing it.

Of course you should focus either on frontend/web or backend/algorithms, and
it's good to make that choice beforehand, as they need quite different
skillsets (more artistic / more analytic).

------
sibeliuss
You'll need a project. It's hard to learn to code without something concrete
that you need or want to build -- something like, "I want to make a personal
blog", etc. Just doing exercises is a bit disconnected from the full flow of
things, IMO.

------
treyfitty
I’ll admit, I’m not that great. But throwing yourself into a project is the
best way. Books and cookie cutter examples can only take you so far.

It’s the “Ah ha!” Moments that are most fulfilling, and the insights there
tend to stick the most.

